# What do I need to know to upgrade my RAM?



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi guys n gals, 
I'd like to upgrade my ram from 64mb to 128mb or possibly 192Mb but dont know anything at all about which RAM i need or have or even if its possible to upgrade it. I have a MaxData Artist Desktop PC, 500Mhz, 64Mb running Windows 98 SE. Any advice gratefully appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Be_dazz_led


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi Be_Dazz,

What is your motherboard? Make, model, and version?

If you don't know, you can get all the information on your computer by downloading and installing the Belarc Advisor below:

http://www.belarc.com/

spaceman


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi 
motherboard is microstar international MS-6178, intel 810 chipset. Award BIOS extension v2.0...i think thats what you asked is it? lol
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

B_D,

Well, you have 2 - 168 pin DIMM slots that will hold up to 256MB each. Go up to 512MB if you want. I would go with PC100 ram in case you ever want to upgrade your CPU.

Your manual can be found below:

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/manual/mnu/spt_mnu_detail.php?UID=116&NAME=MS-6178

Good luck.

spaceman


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Be_Dazz_led
Here is all the stats from MSI in case They are needed to determine the proper Ram modules.
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=116&MODEL=MS-6178

Dave


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

Try this site for a little self education on RAM

http://www.howstuffworks.com/ram.htm

also at the same site

http://www.howstuffworks.com/question175.htm

you will also find some great links to related subjects there


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

WOW guys thanks all of you...excellent replies there 
I like it when u make it this easy lol
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Note that the Virtual Memory link is for Macintosh NOT windows.

If you want to get some idea of the potential benefit of adding ram, run SYSMON and monitor Swap File IN USE (not size), while you run your normal mix of programs.

If for example that number was 40MBs, then by adding 64MBs, you should no longer have any Swapfile in use, thus improving general performance.


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Thanks for that...playing around with sysmon now...looks like a really useful tool 
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi guys,
just bought 128Mb of PC133-DIMM memory...was told that I should take out the existing 64Mb I have bcos memory should always be updated symetrically ie 64/64 128/128 256/256 but never 64/192 or I risk a load of system memory conflicts and blue screens. So do I just take out the 64 and replace it with the 128?
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## spaceman_333 (Nov 23, 2001)

You can do that. If the 64MB stick is PC100, I would use it, too.
Put it in Slot #1. If it's 66mhz, I would not use it.

Good luck,

spaceman


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Okay, great stuff thanks for that advice will follow it  Off to install RAM now 
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Just as a FYI, went from 64 to 192 by adding a 128 stick. 
The existing 64 was actually 4x16MBs (32 doublesided), and all "still" seems to be running.


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Just as an update to the situation. the 64Mb-DIMM was PC100, have installed the 128 alongside it and oh my lord, the speed difference seems AMAZING. Hardly ever hear my hard drive anymore lol 
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led

Would you believe though, it didnt fix my problem? Posting on that now


----------

